# Bowtech s.w.a.t.



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

iceman36 said:


> got new swat yesterday and it is awesome,reminds me of me old glory only faster and a little smoother


Glad to here its nice getting a new bow. I still shoot a tribute the swat kinda reminds me of a tribute .


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

reminds me of my old glory only faster


----------



## BOWTECH-TONY (May 25, 2007)

I like mine.will not tread for z28 no way.


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

i think the only bow i would consider trading it for would be a bowtech captain,that is one awesome bow,liked it better than the admiral that they push so much,just didn't like the price


----------

